# Game #27 (12/25): Los Angeles Lakers @ Miami Heat (Special Preview)



## Real Deal




----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

wow dude, thats awesome.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Awesome.. Just use this as the Game Thread.. Dont feel like making one anyways.. :clap: for the post!


----------



## HuntDizzle

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

That was excellent. Thanks for taking the time to put that together for us. Very nice job in breaking down all aspects of the game. 

If Kobe get's in foul trouble or gets tired, I'd like to see Phil give Smush a chance to D-up on D-Wade. I also think that we have more mismatches than they do, but that all comes down to Lamar. If he shows up and asserts himself, we have a real good chance. I think that we have to know that while Shaq will do his thing, if we concentrate on shutting down the rest of the team, he can't beat us by himself. I like our chances. I think we are a better team than we were last year, and we almost pulled it off. We definitely have better perimeter defense and more capable big bodies this time around. I hope that Shaq's selfishness, spite, and arrogance rears it's ugly head at the Heat and hurts his own team, since he is clearly the only one still holding the grudge.

A Laker win would certainly make this a very Merry Christmas!

A Happy and Safe Holiday to everyone at BBB.net!

werd.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Nice preview.


----------



## Window Shopper

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

If Odom, Mihm and Smush do well, its over for the Heat.


----------



## DBurks2818

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Good luck. 

With Miami finally getting Williams back, I believe that their depth will be too much for L.A. Last year, depth was their only weakness.

I also like that L.A. will finally get to face Alonzo Mourning this time. If their jumpers aren't falling, I think it's a blowout in Miami's favor.

Good preview.


----------



## Pnack

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Whats the point spread looking like for this game? Im curious to see.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



DBurks2818 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> With Miami finally getting Williams back, I believe that their depth will be too much for L.A. Last year, depth was their only weakness.
> 
> I also like that L.A. will finally get to face Alonzo Mourning this time. If their jumpers aren't falling, I think it's a blowout in Miami's favor.
> 
> Good preview.



Last year in game 1, Alot of people had forgotten that Caron Butler missed that game for us which could of gave us the win , seeing that Caron was the Lakers energy and gave his 15 a game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

If we could just get one game where everyone "brought it". Please let it be this game.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Miami is down 7 with 2 minutes left and if they lose (to NJ) the Lakers will have the better record on Christmas.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



Laker Freak said:


> Miami is down 7 with 2 minutes left and if they lose (to NJ) the Lakers will have the better record on Christmas.


lmao


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Wow.. Nash missed at the buzzer.. Washington sneaks out tonight with the win.. 

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>16-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>15-10</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-11</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-13</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>10-16</td><td>6.0</td></table>

Wow what a great turnaround..


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

The date in the title of this thread is wrong.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



Laker Freak said:


> The date in the title of this thread is wrong.


fixed


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



Cris said:


> fixed



You work fast my little pink friend.


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Interesting note, Vince Carter dropped 51 on the Heat for a Nets victory. Good omen for another superstar wing player?


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*










I'm ready for this.. man.. I'm pumped!


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



ClayVTrainum said:


> Interesting note, Vince Carter dropped 51 on the Heat for a Nets victory. Good omen for another superstar wing player?


Dang Clay! you beat me too it. 

VC scores 51 against the Heat plus the win! 

NJ is a good team, but i think the Lakers are better and more athletic. 

If everyone brings their A Game, their would be no doubt we'll take this!

This is the game i've been waiting for all season. 

:banana: Happy Holidays to everyone @ bbb.net! :banana: 

Hope Santa gives you what you wished for for Christmas. :cheers: 

BTW great game preview!


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Edited - Jason Williams starting...


----------



## The One

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

*The Miami Protocols*

In this game, expect Shaq to showoff early and really cause some damage. That will put Mihm in foul trouble and have Kwame guard Shaq which will be a good thing since Kwame is about as strong as Shaq. Wade will most likely guard Kobe which is not a good thing since Wade will be ready to fustrate Kobe. Kobe will either try harder and take bad shots (resulting in an undisputed loss) or he will calm down and allow the game to come to him. Last year did not matter to much because he (Kobe) was on fire but the turnovers and the teams inability to guard Wade cost them the game. Expect Wade to be very calm but them pick it up within 10 minutes of the game. That is where, if I was Phil, would put Devean George and Sasha on Wade insted of Kobe. George and Sasha will not stop Wade but will definitely fustrate the Hell out of Wade and from what I have seen, he can not handle that type of pressure that well unless he is just in the zone. It will also save Kobe energy so that he ca run the offense amd score when needed.

To beat Miami, 
(Defense)
1.first thing to do is *to not always respect Shaq.* Do not double team Shaq _often_...yes that sounds crazy but that extra man could be helping the team fustrate Wade who is the real threat on the floor. Shaq will most likely score 30+ points but he is still nursing a bad toe, a sore theigh, tender ankle, and old age so he will tire out by the second half or fourth quarter where he needs to be effective.

2. *Do not try to guard Wade*. Players that are guarding Wade should use most of there energy just simply fustrating him. Take hard fouls and deny him the ball. Eventually he will become the Kobe of old (Taking bad shots and making bad decisions)

3. *Respect Walker and Payton. *If you don't they will light you up in the post and from three. Walker is a complete toss up because there is really nobody on the Lakers' team that can guard him well in the post so they should hope that Walker continues to have and off night. Keep Payton between the three point line and the foul line. Gary is not that much of a mid range jump shooter so be ready for him to pass which he does do well. 

4. *Cause turnovers with Williams. *Whoever is guarding Williams (Smush) should stey glued to him and also fustrate him into a turnover. Williams has not proven that he can consistently take care of the ball so that should be easy. Then look for a quick fast break score if and only if you have numbers.

(Offense)
1. *Screen, **Pick and roll, and triangle offense the Heat like hell!* Miami is still not that good with perimeter defense and the Pick and roll with Shaq involved should always give an open look to the basket. ALWAYS KEEP THE BALL MOVING!

2.* Get Shaq into foul trouble*. that will be Kobe and Odom's job. If done efficiently Shaq should foul out the game like last year.

3. *Respect Miami's Post D!!!! *if you are planning on getting shaq into foul trouble or any body else, make sure that you know what you are doing or that it is in the offensive play itself because if you are careless against the Heat in the paint, they will block you amost everytime.

4. And most important. *If Kobe is hot, UTILIZE HIM TO THE FULLEST!!!!* nuff said


If all of these precautions are noticed and accounted for effectively, then this will be a blow out for the Lakers.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



Brian34Cook said:


> I'm ready for this.. man.. I'm pumped!


lmao shaqs so slow 

one of his fatass traits


----------



## Unique

Whats that? Lakers have a better record then the Heat? What really ? :banana:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Lets go Lakers! Lets show Shaq's fatass whats up. Will Alonzo be playing?


----------



## LakerLunatic

This win over Orlando has us coming into the game rolling, we have the momentum, we can do it this year.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



Laker Freak said:


> You work fast my little pink friend.



thank you sir


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

Cris is the man. He fixes all of my screwups.


----------



## Unique

Lamar and Kobe need to catch fire for us but hey we can win this...We do have a better record then them afterall  *feels good to say that.


----------



## LamarButler

WTF!!??? In that lil clip it shows Kobe slappin Caron's butt but Caron was suspended that game after hitting Dan Dickau.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

LamarButler said:


> WTF!!??? In that lil clip it shows Kobe slappin Caron's butt but Caron was suspended that game after hitting Dan Dickau.


 We played them twice.


----------



## LamarButler

Yea but wasnt Kobe injured the other game? The other game was at home I think


----------



## Unique

LamarButler said:


> WTF!!??? In that lil clip it shows Kobe slappin Caron's butt but Caron was suspended that game after hitting Dan Dickau.



Alledgedely hitting Dan!!! It was more like a friend smack :curse:


----------



## Unique

LamarButler said:


> Yea but wasnt Kobe injured the other game? The other game was at home I think



Nope Kobe played both games.


----------



## LamarButler

What month did we play the second game?>


----------



## Cris

LamarButler said:


> WTF!!??? In that lil clip it shows Kobe slappin Caron's butt but Caron was suspended that game after hitting Dan Dickau.


that was in miami.. march i think


and yes Bartholomew Hunt, i am indeed a man


----------



## Cap

Nice previews *TheRealDeal* and *The One*. 

Believe it or not, I say this will be an easy win for the Lakers. For a few reasons:

1) The Lakers played the Heat close last season. 
2) The Lakers are much improved this year.
3) The Heat have started off slow.
4) The Lakers are a great team on the road this year.

Granted, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if this is a close game.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



DBurks2818 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> With Miami finally getting Williams back, I believe that their depth will be too much for L.A. Last year, depth was their only weakness.
> 
> I also like that L.A. will finally get to face Alonzo Mourning this time. If their jumpers aren't falling, I think it's a blowout in Miami's favor.
> 
> Good preview.



As a laker fan theres lots of heat players that scare me and make me worried.. Williams isn't one of those players.

The heat have the advantage for sure, the only way the Lakers will have a chance.. and its a small chance.. IN my opinion is to get Odom actually involved offensively, and keep Wade under control. 

Still cant wait!


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> As a laker fan theres lots of heat players that scare me and make me worried.. Williams isn't one of those players.
> 
> The heat have the advantage for sure, the only way the Lakers will have a chance.. and its a small chance.. IN my opinion is to get Odom actually involved offensively, and keep Wade under control.
> 
> Still cant wait!



Gotta disagree with you here, Lakers are probably the hottest team in the league and coming off a blowout win they are probably pumped.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

This is the type of game where both teams are ultra pumped. Neither will allow a blowout. There is no way I'm betting on the spread for this one.


----------



## Lynx

I will be at work. Hopefully, I'll be able to see game in bits and pieces; and then later on taped video. :wink:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

i have 5000 on lakers +6


----------



## The One

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> As a laker fan theres lots of heat players that scare me and make me worried.. Williams isn't one of those players.
> 
> The heat have the advantage for sure, the only way the Lakers will have a chance.. and its a small chance.. IN my opinion is to get Odom actually involved offensively, and keep Wade under control.
> 
> Still cant wait!


Odom will not decide the game. Our X-factor is Mihm's offense and Kwame's Defense. If both are on their game then this should be an easy win. If not, it will only make it harder...not a definite loss.


----------



## The Rebirth

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

too bad i wont be able to watch this. ill be on my flight to texas. can someone post a detailed recap after the game? like if kobe and shaq had any interaction? thanks.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



The One said:


> Odom will not decide the game. Our X-factor is Mihm's offense and Kwame's Defense. If both are on their game then this should be an easy win. If not, it will only make it harder...not a definite loss.


We will see.. If he makes less than 5 points, i'll bet you 10k ucash we don't win.


----------



## LamarButler

I dont understand why people are saying let Shaq have his points and shutdown Wade. I think its more important to contain a post player since it is so much easier for a post player to score.


----------



## SoCalfan21

ill be in aniehim on vacation tomorrow so i will be in LA for the lakers game....im looking for a laters win


----------



## Cris

SoCalfan21 said:


> ill be in aniehim on vacation tomorrow so i will be in LA for the lakers game....im looking for a laters win


i dont think ive seen anyone butcher anaheim so bad before, mostly its by switching the e&i making anahiem, however by doing that on ebay i can find some CHEAP angels autographs


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> i dont think ive seen anyone butcher anaheim so bad before, mostly its by switching the e&i making anahiem, however by doing that on ebay i can find some CHEAP angels autographs


i forgot 2 letters.. Take it easy son


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

The Lakers are doing supringisingly good, and Bryant's 62 point performance was historic (Although boring, it didn't match the intensity of the Iverson game). Looking for an L though here, Shaq Wade Riley.


----------



## Cris

SoCalfan21 said:


> i forgot 2 letters.. Take it easy son


:razz:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Top 4 Things for a Laker win:

1: Paint Defense, If they dump it to Shaq, hey just guard him man up, tire him out, if Dwyane Wade Penertrates......... Well there's no center other then Shaq alive that can stop Dwyane Wade, so that's an automatic two, please stop penertration. 

2: Create early Foul trouble for Shaq and Williams: Alonzo mourning is formidble indeed, but not as dangerous as Shaq, Have Kobe and Lamar Drive Often and challenge the heat. Who's there best option after Jason Williams, Gary Payton, Huh? a 14 year veteran who still managed to keep two likable skills passing, and stealing. Allen Iverson is fifth in assists and in the top 5 in Guards in steals. So I think we already have that in the NBA, Gary is an example of a man beyond his years. 

3: Don't change your game just for the Heat- This has worked for the 13-2 Indianapolis colts in the NFL. To make adjustments is one thing, but to change at least one major setting of your offense or defense? That's just plain foolish as Miami would expect you to do something like that. Basically: Do the Unexpected, not the expected. 

4: If Kobe is 'Dallas Maverick' Hot, USE HIM TO THE MAXANIUM POTENTIAL


----------



## LakerLunatic

WE WALK INTO MIAMI


WE DO BATTLE WITH THE ULTIMATE BETRAYER


THERE IS BLOOD, IT IS WHITE, BLACK, AND RED.


THE SIDEKICK OF THE TRAITOR ATTEMPTS TO STEAL THE SHOW, HE IS SLAIN.


THE GIANT IS DEFEATED


WE SEE A GLIMPSE OF HEAVENS GATES


ON THE GATE, IT READS.

L A


THIS IS NOT JUST A GAME, IT IS A BATTLE OF CIVILIZATION!

GO LAKERS! BLEED THE BEAST! BLEED HIM UNTILL HE DIES!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

I know the game after against the Wizards is really what's important to Kwame. But I really hope Kwame shows up this game. If he can at least do what he did similiarly when he went 6-6 FGS that will help us a lot. And I know this game is personal for Kobe, but this is one of the game's where he has to get Chris Mihm, Smush Parker, and Lamar Odom involved early.He has to make sure he doesn't get mixed up in the KOBE vs SHAQ feud when he can get his teammates involved. They will probaly be double teaming Kobe as much as they can. This game really is Lamar's game, if this was in L.A. it would be Kobe's. But Lamar hasn't had a big game yet returning to MIAMI. I'm hoping tommorow both KWAME BROWN and LAMAR ODOM will have an awesome game.

PLEASE SANTA that's my only wish. :biggrin:


----------



## thekid

The matchups will be something to look for, especially who guards Kobe. If it's Wade, Miami matches up better height wise. If it's Posey, then I guess Wade is on Cook?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I just found out I'm going to the Lakers/Heat game at STAPLES on Jan. 16!!!

What a present!!! :banana:


----------



## KDOS

Damian Necronamous said:


> I just found out I'm going to the Lakers/Heat game at STAPLES on Jan. 16!!!
> 
> What a present!!! :banana:


Good for you man, **** im jealous. I can only wait for the Lakers to come to town here in DC. But I really hope we win this game, we have been playing great basketball..Kobe has been turning his offensive game on (43 pts,62 pts against the Mavs) and play more off a team player (9asts on the Orlandon win) and I like what im seeing. 
LA needs to>

1.not get Mihm and Kwame into early foul troubles, some consistency in rebounding from these two to offset Shaq',Haslem and Zo's rebounding totals, would be big. If these two cant contribute at least in a rebounding aspect of the game..forget about the W. Kobe can score 60+pts again but this Miami Heat is too much for a one man show.

2.LAMAR needs to have a 20 10 game. Plain and simple, A more balanced attack with having Lamar more involved should ease the pressure on Kobe.

3.Kobe needs a a big game..... obviously, him going off for at least 30+ pts , If Kobe has one of those 9-33 FG shooting nights, then our chances on winning are minimal.


4.Forget Shaq, worry about Wade...Smush has been inconsistent with his defense but if he can contain Wade for at least the most part. Expect the Lakers to win this one. Wade is the difference Maker not Shaq. We obviously know we cant stop Shaq so letting him beat us inside may not be the smartest idea but Wade going off on the Lakers will be a bigger problem.


5.George, Sasha and Cook needs to contribute at least 25 pts off the bench, this Heat team will tire tire our starting 5 and we may not have enough to finish the game strong if our bench gets cold.


----------



## Blink4

Damian Necronamous said:


> I just found out I'm going to the Lakers/Heat game at STAPLES on Jan. 16!!!
> 
> What a present!!! :banana:


I just got tickets to Lakers vs. Nets on march 17, and tickets to the nets cavs game on tuesday.


----------



## The One

Right now I'm watching the Last years' Game on NBA TV and it is funny because Rudy is their, the Lakers' bad defense is their, and Kobe's bad shot selection is their. We deserved to lose that game


----------



## The Rebirth

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

the best christmas gift i can get is the lakers winning a heart breaker in double overtime by two points thanks to a kobe fade away right in wade's face. that would be awesome and it would be a perfect way to spoil the heat's christmas.


----------



## Unique

Game is about 10 Mins away.....I just wanna wish everyone a Merry Christmas..Happy holidays!


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*



> Originally Posted by CDRacingZX6R
> As a laker fan theres lots of heat players that scare me and make me worried.. Williams isn't one of those players.
> 
> The heat have the advantage for sure, the only way the Lakers will have a chance.. and its a small chance.. IN my opinion is to get Odom actually involved offensively, and keep Wade under control.
> 
> Still cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree with you here, Lakers are probably the hottest team in the league and coming off a blowout win they are probably pumped.
Click to expand...

"hottest" may not be the right word. if you haven't beaten the Pistons, spurs, suns, or heat you can't say you're the best team right now period. 

I agree we're the underdogs in this game. We're playing the "with shaq" heat whose record is very good - on their home floor. with that said, I agree that Kwame's 'D' is key and I think we'll have to use Bynum as well. Mihm can't hang with Miami's power. I expect Odom, Oneil, and some of Miami's new guys to step up in this huge rivalry game. The difference maker will be Kobe at the end. The still improving Lakers, soon to be the standings leader in their league, take another giant step on their surprising rise to one of the NBA's elite teams...oh hell yes!


----------



## Unique

Wow...If you guys are watching the warmups in the background, Wafer can straight out dunk!


----------



## The One

I expected a lot more people here posting.


----------



## JerryWest

I think the Lakers need to get an early lead if they want to win, they are very bad coming from behind.


----------



## The One

Shaq tripped Kobe


----------



## Unique

Denied!!!!!! by mihm!


----------



## The One

Smush is not fast enough to keep up with Williams


----------



## The One

Shaq is getting hot early. Mihm and kwame are playing him okay. but to suspect calls got Mihm out of the game. Kwame was body-ing Shaq well but things started to go south when kwame decided to front Shaq. Ultimately, Kwame does not seem ready to guard Shaq right now.


----------



## Drewbs

Kwame just stands there when Shaq gets deep position. He doesn't need to try to front Shaq, hes strong enough to at least keep Shaq out from too deep when he has the ball, something that Mihm can't do.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Just got home.. Anything special happen up til this post?


----------



## Drewbs

Kobe threw down a pretty sick ally oop over Payton.


----------



## DWest Superstar

16 points at the end of the first for Kobe... Do the math


----------



## Brian34Cook

Do the math? What math? That the rest of his team sucks.. They are down 11 now all when Kobe is on the bench.. 

This is turning into a rout..


----------



## The One

Right now nobody except for Kobe is awake for the Lakers which is bad because now Kobe is goin to take more shots and Miami knows that and will adjust accordingly. Poor start for the lakers so expect a loss. Miami seems to want this more than L.A. I'm pretty sure the game in Orlando took affect because that win calm them too much and as a result are not ready for this game.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Layup allowed count: 40


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> Layup allowed count: 40


It's funny how it's hard for teams to recognize what is being done to them over and over. The Miami heat are looking to drive right and evertime they do, they score. Also the pick and roll is killing them. That I can blame on Phil because it seems like all of his teams are terrible with pick and roll D.


----------



## Brian34Cook

This team looks horrible.. Gonna be a long Christmas.. if they dont get their act together..


----------



## JerryWest

I like the way the Lakers are playing except the fact that they are giving up layps every other play. They stop that, I think they can win.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Now we're talking.. Playing better now..


----------



## The One

At least we are able to punish teams that are careless like tonight. We are only down by five at the half (Take That Skip )


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Miami 53 - Lakers 48



Code:


Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	22 	3-6 	0-1 	3-3 	2 	10 	2 	1 	0 	0 	1 	9
Cook 	9 	2-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	1 	4
Mihm 	6 	2-2 	0-0 	1-1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 	5
Parker 	18 	1-2 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	3 	2 	1 	0 	0 	1 	4
Bryant 	20 	7-16 	0-4 	10-13 	0 	2 	2 	1 	0 	1 	2 	24
Walton 	7 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0
Brown 	16 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	4 	7 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2
George 	8 	0-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	4 	0
Vujacic 6 	0-2 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0
Wafer 	1 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0
Totals 	113 	16-41 	0-7 	16-19 	7 	26 	9 	7 	2 	3 	15 	48
Percentages: 	  .390 	.000 	.842 	  	Team Rebounds: 2

Yea yea Kobe has 24.. Blah Blah blah.. but I'll take a 5 pt game after trailing by like 15..


----------



## The One

Also worth mentioning, Kwame has played just excelent defense on Shaq.


----------



## Brian34Cook

The One said:


> Also worth mentioning, Kwame has played just excelent defense on Shaq.


Yeah I think he's been solid on him.. Shaq is 4/11.. 8 pts, 10 boards, 2 assists, 3 turnovers.. Sure at times he's having his way with us but that's expected though..


----------



## Pnack

shaq is looking brutal out there


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ya know.. They could try and stop Jason Williams maybe this half.. maybe.. :laugh:


----------



## Kneejoh

Our bench is a combined marvelous 1-12 from the field. Thats not gonna get it done, somebody is gonna have to step up big, Im thinking its gonna be Luke.


----------



## Kneejoh

Tie game at 53.


----------



## Kneejoh

Lakers are on a 19-4 run.


----------



## Kneejoh

God damn it Kobe, stop shooting threes and get your *** to the line!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Pretty sad when Cook is the 2nd leading scorer for the Lakers.. It's also sad they cant take advantage of Wade and Shaq being out :sigh:


----------



## The One

So far the turning point of the third quarter is Kwame's miss layup and Zo's presence. Shaq was actualy hurting the Heat while he was in the game. I still can't be too mad at Kwame though because he has completely taking Shaq out of his game


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> Pretty sad when Cook is the 2nd leading scorer for the Lakers.. *It's also sad they cant take advantage of Wade and Shaq being out* :sigh:


technicaly we did take advantage because we could still be down by 14


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well technically it'll be back to 14 soon.. Playing like crap this quarter.. Pathetic..


----------



## The One

As soon as Phil put Walton in I knew this would result in a Miami run. Lakers got to get their act together. Miami also played this perfectly. They got the lead and now Wade is back in where nobody on the Lakers can stop him, also Kobe has gone cold.


----------



## Brian34Cook

You can forget it.. Smush got burned by Payton.. The Lakers dont have a scorer out there (Kobe struggling, Cook on the bench).. 

Well Odom got a bucket..


----------



## The One

Problem just got worst. Smush can't handle anybody and Shasha is on the bench losing confidence.


----------



## Kneejoh

Cook needs to come back in for George.


----------



## The One

Good Shaq is back in but If I were Phil I'd put Kwame back in so that Shaq does not get hot.


----------



## The One

The lineup should be Sasha, Kobe, Odom, Cook, and Kwame.


----------



## Brian34Cook

This is really sad.. Where's the other scorer when you need one?


----------



## JerryWest

Kobe needs to stop wussing out and take it to the basket.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sad.. Kobe missed both free throws.. Bad.. 13-19 there.. Cook on the bench and he was playing Haslem good.. WHERES THE ENERGY? SCORING? SOMETHING.. :curse:


----------



## The One

To tell you the truth, I don't care about the Lakers scoring, We just need them to continue defending. Defense then gives them offense.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Now that's better.. Tied up.. Should be a heck of a finish..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe over GP.. CMON GUYS!!


----------



## Kneejoh

Way to go Kobe, finally hits a shot and gives the Lakers the lead. Lets keep this up.


----------



## The One

We need Kwame's D


----------



## Brian34Cook

Back to Back 3's by George.. 

Lakers 91 - Heat 89

1:58 left.. Wow nice game!


----------



## Jamel Irief

I was about to say, we need Cook back out there considering he got us the lead in the 3rd, but Devean with the two ice cold Js from the corner!


----------



## Cris

my first post of the afternoon but all im going to say... is luke walton is horrible, and i know thats a well known fact but not it has become the absoultute truth...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cmon Lamar.. Need these ft's!

Yuck.. Splits em!


----------



## Brian34Cook

PAYTON :curse: Smush was sleeping!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odom clanks a three..


----------



## Plastic Man

Crap .


----------



## Jamel Irief

Out of all the players to make a statement, Gary is the one making it personal with Phil. If Miami wins they owe it to him and Kwame's lack of ability to make a lay-up.


----------



## Brian34Cook

How can you not rebound that? Horrible..


----------



## JerryWest

can't believe odom missed it, wide open


----------



## Kneejoh

Same as last year, but I am stating that Kobe will hit the 3 pointer to force O.T.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe waaaaaaaaay off and that's the ballgame.. Another loss to the Heat but brush it off and go get a win tommorow..


----------



## Jamel Irief

:sigh: who else didn't see that happening? A almost impossible to make Kobe 3-point attempt misses.


----------



## Plastic Man

Simply awful 3pt percentage for the Lakers...horrible.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Payton with a little altercation with Odom.. Kobe hugged Wade as that was going on :laugh:

Sad that our 2nd leading scorer was on the bench shut out.. Not saying he would have made a difference but lord..


----------



## HallOfFamer

Cook had a great game today. If we didnt take so many 3 point shots we wouldve been better off.

Ah..good game though. Merry Xmas to the Laker forum regulars. I hope they win tomorrow.

This game really wasnt as interesting as last year though.


----------



## essaywhuman

Man that was a tough loss.
We missed so many 3's it was depressing. Kobe didn't have legs to finish the game either. Where was Cook in the 4th though? That guy was draining jumpers in the 3rd.

GP was on fire and torched Smush.


----------



## Lynx

Plastic Man said:


> Simply awful 3pt percentage for the Lakers...horrible.


Yup. That made the difference. Our hustle didn't bail us out. It felt like it was last season all over again. :no:


----------



## Jamel Irief

Brian34Cook said:


> Payton with a little altercation with Odom.. Kobe hugged Wade as that was going on :laugh:
> 
> Sad that our 2nd leading scorer was on the bench shut out.. Not saying he would have made a difference but lord..


He gave us that 3rd quarter lead and didn't play again. It would of been nice to see him instead of Mihm since Shaq got easy baskets anyways.


----------



## Unique

Why was Kwame not in ??? Thats so stupid, Kwame was doing great on Shaq.....Payton sure has a big mouth, Lamar was about to put him in his place too, Overall we just got beat fair n square.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

You guys are def a better team then last season, no reason to worry about jsut one loss, not saying that you guys are, props to another great xmas game.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Miami 97, LA Lakers 92



Code:


Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	44 	5-12 	0-5 	4-6 	4 	16 	6 	4 	1 	2 	4 	14 
Cook 	19 	6-9 	1-1 	2-2 	2 	2 	0 	1 	0 	2 	1 	15 
Mihm 	18 	4-8 	0-0 	1-1 	3 	4 	0 	4 	0 	0 	5 	9 
Parker 	34 	2-5 	0-1 	3-3 	0 	3 	4 	2 	1 	0 	4 	7 
Bryant 	44 	12-30 	0-8 	13-19 	2 	8 	6 	3 	0 	2 	5 	37 
George 	18 	2-5 	2-4 	0-0 	2 	4 	1 	2 	1 	3 	5 	6 
Walton 	10 	1-5 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Brown 	26 	1-6 	0-0 	0-0 	4 	7 	1 	0 	1 	0 	2 	2 
Vujacic 14 	0-3 	0-2 	0-0 	2 	4 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 
Wafer 	1 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 	228 	33-85 	3-21 	23-31 	19 	49 	20 	18 	5 	9 	29 	92 
Percentages: 	  .388 	.143 	.742 	  	Team Rebounds: 7

It's honestly OK.. I'm not too upset with the loss but the 3PT shots were pathetic and just about everyone was today.. Oh well.. Everyone have a nice nite (My bad luck the Packers will win, UGH!).. 

Tommorow's game thread will be up tommorow sometime.. 

Yea it's a loss to the Heat, which sucks but oh well.. Gotta go play the other games and let this one go..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

simply, the way the game went, one of us would have been upset, it was just another close Heat Lakers xmas game..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Brian34Cook said:


> Miami 97, LA Lakers 92
> 
> It's honestly OK.. I'm not too upset with the loss but the 3PT shots were pathetic and just about everyone was today.. Oh well.. Everyone have a nice nite (My bad luck the Packers will win, UGH!)..
> 
> Tommorow's game thread will be up tommorow sometime..
> 
> *Yea it's a loss to the Heat, which sucks but oh well.. Gotta go play the other games and let this one go..*


Exactly, just b/c its the heat doesnt mean the league will count it as 2 losses instead of 1, you put it nicely, you just have to let it go, and go on and beat your next opponent..btw, does brian cook always shoot like that?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dwyane Wade said:


> btw, does brian cook always shoot like that?


When his shot is going down.. When it's not he's pretty worthless and that's coming from the biggest Cook fan around :laugh:


----------



## onelakerfan

vary impressive game by the lakers defensively 2nd half, they did not give up, it came down to last 3 positions.

I guess we can say this about K Brown now, JUST GIVE US GOOD D, REBOUND AND DON’T LOOSE THE BALL, AND YA PRACTICE dunking


----------



## Lakerman33

My post will sum up are lost:

WE lost the game in the 3rd Quarter. With Wade and Shaq on the Bench we just blew it and settled for crappy shots. Lamar turned the ball over in transation twice and Kwame could have got going but instead of dunking it he blows the 1 foot shot. We miss some shots from the line. Theres 8 points


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I thnk you guys def improved on the team defenseive side, good switching and etc.


----------



## Unique

Couple of things to get your minds off the lost......


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermike05 said:


> Couple of things to get your minds off the lost......


That still cracks me up :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

AHHH Dammit. What a crushing loss. We had every opportunity to win this game. I'm happy with the effort I suppose. A few of the guys (SASHA!) were scared ****less out there. I can't forget that we are a young team and should learn from the experience. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## BallStateCards

Can we get a recliner on the bench for Luke Walton, you know, to help keep him from coming in to the game?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

<font color="red">*saving you some trouble and time*</font>

-BH


----------



## The One

Lakermike05 said:


> Couple of things to get your minds off the lost......


Thank you man. This loss hurt.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

^^^ sorry to you other lakers fans for that one, that las one jsut made me mad that he said that, and he was asking for it...


----------



## The One

<font color="red">*damage control*  </font>

-BH


----------



## The One

Dwyane Wade said:


> ^^^ sorry to you other lakers fans for that one, that las one jsut made me mad that he said that..


That's ok


----------



## DANNY

<font color="red">shaddup...</font>

-BH


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Lakermike05 said:


> Couple of things to get your minds off the lost......


man poor wade, Lakers sure did liked to play rough last year.

anyways good game and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

<font color="red">Your posts were edited for a reason. Do not edit over a mod again.</font>


----------



## Unique




----------



## Ghiman

Tough loss, but great effort from the Lakeshow...its was a very entertaining game that went down to the wire.


----------



## DANNY

<font color="red">*edit*

Check PM.</font>


----------



## The One

dannyM said:


> *edit*


 
Uhhh dannyM. BH is our moderator, *Bartholomew Hunt*, who can suspend you :|


----------



## Unique

Anyone know where i can get those Kobe zooms?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Game Quotes:

"I'm proud that the Miami Heat won. I've been in the league too long for me to be proud of anything right now. I've had great games. I've had marvelous games. So this is really not (anything) to me. We've still got a lot of games. We're still trying to build." - Payton

"Gary's been a hell of a defender his entire career. He taught me how to play defense." - Kobe

"We didn't bring him here on a gurney. This is not a quick trip to South Beach. He still has the ability to make some big plays, and at the same time he did a great job defending Kobe." - Riley on GP

"It was just another game to me. It'll come back around in about 15 more, because we go back out there in January and it'll be the same old stuff again." - Shaq

"We had the opportunity down the stretch. That being said, we still played like crap." - Kobe

"Gary Payton was instrumental. ... He was the difference in the game. - Phil

"It's great to win against probably the hottest team in the NBA. The game was very competitive and no one was going to back down from anyone." - D Wade


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Lakermike05 said:


> Anyone know where i can get those Kobe zooms?


try eastbay or ebay...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

very tough game, especially wen kobe got tripped out of bounds and they just didnt call anything.. then all the poor rebounding at the end.. it was a winnable game but we just didnt do anything


----------



## Unique

The only thing i hated about this game was Wade's cheap elbow he threw at Kobe...What was up his butt?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Lakermike05 said:


> The only thing i hated about this game was Wade's cheap elbow he threw at Kobe...What was up his butt?


umm, you ovbiously missed Kobes elbow to Wade face taht the refs didnt call, in retalition Wade elbowed kobe back...


----------



## Unique

Dwyane Wade said:


> umm, you ovbiously missed Kobes elbow to Wade face taht the refs didnt call, in retalition Wade elbowed kobe back...



Uhhh No, that was an accident they only showed the replay a million times and you can clearly see it was an accident, unlike wades......fall down 8 get up 8 my ***.


----------



## DANNY

shaq had nothing going offensively and he still ends up with 18 points

that fob from dwade to shaq really killed us --


----------



## reHEATed

Lakermike05 said:


> Uhhh No, that was an accident they only showed the replay a million times and you can clearly see it was an accident, unlike wades......fall down 8 get up 8 my ***.


wade got elbowed, and did the same back. Thats what happens in physical games where emotions fly. 

and the replay showed an elbow by kobe. Who knows if it was an accident or not. Just to save you the post, "omg kobe is perfect he is never cheap", but its not like wade has a history of it either. Im pretty sure that was his first flagrant now in his third year.


----------



## Unique

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wade got elbowed, and did the same back. Thats what happens in physical games where emotions fly.
> 
> and the replay showed an elbow by kobe. Who knows if it was an accident or not. Just to save you the post, "
> 
> 
> 
> omg kobe is perfect he is never cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ", but its not like wade has a history of it either. Im pretty sure that was his first flagrant now in his third year.
Click to expand...


Look you dont know me so dont be baiting my saying stupid childish things like "omg kobe is perfect he is never cheap" Because im not that type of person who is on peoples nuts, I call it like i see it and how I saw it was that it was an accident so if you want to come in to the Laker forum and start baiting people by jumping into conversations that do not include you then leave.


----------



## DANNY

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wade got elbowed, and did the same back. Thats what happens in physical games where emotions fly.
> 
> and the replay showed an elbow by kobe. Who knows if it was an accident or not. Just to save you the post, "omg kobe is perfect he is never cheap", but its not like wade has a history of it either. Im pretty sure that was his first flagrant now in his third year.


yep. just a very physical game and heated match up. if i got smacked in the face i would probably do the same but then again theres no excuse to do it on christmas day :biggrin:


----------



## BallStateCards

It was a dumb play by Wade regardless if Kobe deserved it or not. If you're gonna cheap shot someone, you can't do it when the guy is getting the ball! You have to do it during a possession change...when no one is paying attention...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good god.. I probably would have retaliated the way Wade did.. At the time it didnt seem smart and could have cost them the game but Kobe got away with that and there's no denying that.. 

Enough of the complaining/fighting.. That stuff is old and stupid.. Just like the so called Shaq/Kobe stuff..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

ClayVTrainum said:


> It was a dumb play by Wade regardless if Kobe deserved it or not. If you're gonna cheap shot someone, you can't do it when the guy is getting the ball! You have to do it during a possession change...when no one is paying attention...


yeah no one will be paying attention since there are thousands of fans, and not one of them will look at Kobe or Wade...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Who cares if Kobe elbowed Wade or Wade elbowed Kobe. Both teams played hard and I would be surprised if there wasn't any cheap shots or physical play. You could totally tell Kobe try to stick to the Heat again in this game taking all these random shots, especially with only 5 seconds passed in the shotclock. It sucked that the Lakers didn't get more shots for Brian Cook or Kwame. I really felt bad for Kwame because I think he did an incredible job on Shaq, he held his own and deserved more shots. Kobe could've also had Brian Cook play pick n roll most of the game to draw Shaq outside and punish him if he did. Overall it was a good game but again little things like Kobe taking quick shots I think cost us the game in the long run.


----------



## Unique

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Who cares if Kobe elbowed Wade or Wade elbowed Kobe. Both teams played hard and I would be surprised if there wasn't any cheap shots or physical play. You could totally tell Kobe try to stick to the Heat again in this game taking all these random shots, especially with only 5 seconds passed in the shotclock. It sucked that the Lakers didn't get more shots for Brian Cook or Kwame. I really felt bad for *Kwame because I think he did an incredible job on Shaq,* he held his own and deserved more shots. Kobe could've also had Brian Cook play pick n roll most of the game to draw Shaq outside and punish him if he did. Overall it was a good game but again little things like Kobe taking quick shots I think cost us the game in the long run.


Exactly, Kwame did do a great job and deserved couple more shots.


----------



## BallStateCards

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah no one will be paying attention since there are thousands of fans, and not one of them will look at Kobe or Wade...


I meant the officials...NBA refs are terrible...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Basketball is probaly the hardest sport to officiate. A lot of the rules have changed too, like when they originally had the 3 point like at above 23 feet then moved it foward to 22 then moved it back to 23. Also the ticky tack fouls when people post up, the refs are always calling fouls and the reason? to boost scoring. They want players to get to the basket much easier that's why there's so many blocking fouls. 



ClayVTrainum said:


> I meant the officials...NBA refs are terrible...


----------



## BallStateCards

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Overall it was a good game but again little things like Kobe taking quick shots I think cost us the game in the long run.


I think that bad shot selection is more of a plague of the entire team than just Kobe (not that I'm trying to justify his shots). Something needs to happen in the near future where certain players need to understand their roles in the offense. We can't be taking this many shots out of the flow of the offense and expect to succeed. I hate watching people toss up bad shots within the first ten seconds of the shot clock. With the talent that we have on offense (albeit highly inconsistent), there's no reason that we shouldn't be getting better shots than we're taking. But that may be more of an indictment on most of the NBA than solely the Lakers...

Eh...maybe that's just me...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Ya Kobe isn't alwalys faulted because he takes quick shots, but I blame him because he is the superstar and he knew the role that he was suppose to take which was Jordan's role. Kobe has everything that Jordan had but one thing: LEADERSHIP. Kobe looks like he's in it for himselves, whether it's taking 3's or cutting to the basket or taking a fadeaway shot with 23 seconds left on the shotclock. This game you could tell Kobe was obviously trying to take over the game. I would've given the ball everytime to Lamar Odom. This was Lamar's game not Kobe's, if we were in L.A. yes Kobe deserved it. But Lamar still needs a big offensive breakout, I would've been much more pleased if Lamar took the 30 shots instead of Kobe. 



ClayVTrainum said:


> I think that bad shot selection is more of a plague of the entire team than just Kobe (not that I'm trying to justify his shots). Something needs to happen in the near future where certain players need to understand their roles in the offense. We can't be taking this many shots out of the flow of the offense and expect to succeed. I hate watching people toss up bad shots within the first ten seconds of the shot clock. With the talent that we have on offense (albeit highly inconsistent), there's no reason that we shouldn't be getting better shots than we're taking. But that may be more of an indictment on most of the NBA than solely the Lakers...
> 
> Eh...maybe that's just me...


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Lakermike05 said:


> Why was Kwame not in ??? Thats so stupid, Kwame was doing great on Shaq.....Payton sure has a big mouth, Lamar was about to put him in his place too, Overall we just got beat fair n square.


I noticed this too. Was anybody else wondering why Kwame Brown never re-entered the game? I thought that Phil sat Brown to give him a breather, then would bring him back in with about 6 minutes left. Brown did a better job frustrating Shaq, boxing guys out, grabbing down rebounds, and rotating defensively. Mihm wasn't exactly better on the offensive end either.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kwame and Cook should have been in but then again Devean hit those back to back 3's..


----------



## SoCalfan21

well it just wasnt in the cards for the lakers to win against miami....like every other time we face them...wasnt expecting anything special tho


----------



## DANNY

watching today's game it seems whenever brian cook shoots, it looks like its gonna go in all the time.


----------



## dark chaos

nice thread dude, L.A lost. sigh...


----------



## SoCalfan21

see honestly i dont know who expected the lakers to beat the heat in MIA. I know that the lakers have a good road record and all and **** but u still have to look at some of the teams they have beat on the road...they put up a good fight but lost....I totally expect the lakers to bounce back a win big in Washington and to take out the heat in LA in 3 weeks.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

at least i won some money on the spread


----------



## MarioChalmers

Lakermike05 said:


> Look you dont know me so dont be baiting my saying stupid childish things like "omg kobe is perfect he is never cheap" Because im not that type of person who is on peoples nuts, I call it like i see it and how I saw it was that it was an accident so if you want to come in to the Laker forum and start baiting people by jumping into conversations that do not include you then leave.


Dude, this is a message board, you can't complain if someone has something to pick with your words. If you don't like it, there's always the PM. 

I dunno though, in the heat of the game, people can get crazy, and Dwyane isn't perfect so don't get on his nuts too much.


----------



## Cap

Meh, a loss is a loss and it's rarely fun to watch, but I thoroughly enjoyed this game. Fact is they were playing on the road against a very well balanced team and were able to keep Wade in check, which is a very positive sign considering this team is not well balanced offensively, yet is somehow able to play very good defense for long stretches. If Kupchak ever manages to actually add some decent bigs that can score to this team (or if Bynum blooms quickly), this team is going to be very good. Phil is doing such a fantastic job; the Lakers have an identity offensively, more poise every game, and defensive grit. Even though they're woefully unbalanced (unlike the Pistons, Spurs, and Heat) in terms of 2-way talent, believe it or not but they're not far off from contention. They simply _must_ add a little bit of talent, which is either going to be through the draft, FA, or Bynum developing. I don't think it'll be too hard, and I think this team will be great once they do it. I'd like to start by trading Odom for Artest, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## BBB

Never nice to watch your team lose, but I gotta admit it was a very entertaining game. Although we lost, we still looked pretty awesome out there, this team really isn't that bad after all it seems. 

Oh, and I loved what I saw from Kwame on defense today.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Awesome game, really close one. The Lakers deserved to win that one I think... :banana:


----------



## The Rebirth

*Re: Lakers @ Heat Christmas Day Preview!*

tough tough loss. i felt they had it but in the end they just couldnt pull out of it. lets just hope we get back on track tomorrow. btw, payton pisses me off thinking hes mr. tough guy and all that ****. i wouldve loved to see odom KO his ***


----------

